# Adding Moorish Idol number 2 advice pls!



## mocha (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. I became a new member in Feb 14. I'm just now getting back on & checking this out!  I've never belonged to any forum, so im pretty excited! I've recently upgraded to a 300gal from a 180, been doing saltwater for about 8 years & freshwater my whole life. 
I'm hoping someone has had experience with adding a "mate" for my moorish idol, Tiki. I've had Tiki for one year now & he is fat and happy. The most recent article I can find is Bob Fenner advising keeping moorish idols as a pair. Has anyone tried this? SHould I get a smaller, or a larger idol to put in with my established guy? Thank you!!! *c/p**c/p*


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If your fish looks happy I would not add another.
even getting 1 year with an MI is doing well.
Sometimes we are best not fixxing what is not broken?
Many fish have conspecific behavior and the last thing you want is a "brew hah hah" amongst just the idols.
The idol is such a diffacult(even not recommended) fish to try to keep in a aquarium,I would enjoy what you got while you got it.You got a good one!He looks great in the photo in photo gallery!


----------



## mocha (Feb 2, 2014)

:fish5::fish5::fish5:
Thank you for your input.  I have a lot of trepidation about adding another MI. I've been following & researching the success (none have made it to old age in captivity... as far as I know) for so many years. I want to do the best I can to maintain a good environment for Tiki. Yes, I name all my fish! *r2 Out of control, that is what my husband says!
I would greatly appreciate your input after reading this article: (IF you have time!! ) How to Keep the Moorish Idol | Saltwater Aquarium Blog 
also: Tips on Helping the Moorish Idol to Survive in Captivity

Please let me know your thoughts! Robert Fenner is my "conscientious" marine world hero. 

The most important thing to me: doing the right thing for coral reefs & marine life. :fish-in-bowl:

If I do decide to try finding a "mate" for Tiki, it will be an attempt at assuring a success in MI captivity care.

I would greatly appreciate your input. I am nervous & quite undecided. But... willing to get support & do this. And do it the right way & be ready to "rescue.

Thank you so much for any thoughts.... I hope you have time to read the articles! I found them both very interesting! *pc *pc


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Interesting articles.
I don't see where he mentions if you can form a pair or should aquire a "formed" pair.
I did see that during acclimation they should NOT be kept with Tangs or Rabbit fish!
This should be of particular concern for you and your tank.I really only was concerned about idol on idol aggression, but now think your tank would be pretty stressful for a new idol.The feeding strategy takes into account the fact that one will be dominate,this often is a source of problems for even easier to keep fish.
I personally would not add another.I think your MI has beat the odds and is doing well regardless of having a mate or not.
What do you feed it?


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

mocha said:


> Hi everyone. I became a new member in Feb 14. I'm just now getting back on & checking this out!  I've never belonged to any forum, so im pretty excited! I've recently upgraded to a 300gal from a 180, been doing saltwater for about 8 years & freshwater my whole life.
> I'm hoping someone has had experience with adding a "mate" for my moorish idol, Tiki. I've had Tiki for one year now & he is fat and happy. The most recent article I can find is Bob Fenner advising keeping moorish idols as a pair. Has anyone tried this? SHould I get a smaller, or a larger idol to put in with my established guy? Thank you!!! *c/p**c/p*


WoW...

While I wouldn't advise anyone to purchase a Moorish Idol or even attempt to keep one.......I bow down to you for being able to successfully keep one for a year. 
Never heard of anyone being able to do this. 

In fact, the few sold in stores are usually already on their way to a slow death spiral.

I would count your blessings and keep just the one successful specimen you have......your pushing your luck IMHO.


----------



## mocha (Feb 2, 2014)

The articles: Acclimating a new MI, definitely an issue with my tangs & rabbit. That is a very good point.They have been with me for many years & are quite established & the only "new" fish I've added was Tiki last Sept & the solar wrasse last month. 
Also, I was wondering about how to figure out sexing or whatnot to add a "mate"... Can't find a good answer on that aspect. :fish9:

Alright... I'm decided. No new MI! Until more research or success on that end. *old dude

Thanks so much, I very much appreciate your insight!

And I feed mostly frozen & mix it up: brine, Mysis, San Francisco Angel & butterfly (*always* because of sponge content), silversides, krill, omnivore spirulina, clam on half shell...
Dry: Life spectrum, formula 2 pellets
I add garlic extreme, zoe & zoecon to each bowl mixture....

Thank you so much!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Good deal!You should feel PROUD!
I started reading this link this A.M. also.It has PaulB in it .He is a member here also known for his "40 year birthday of my reeftank" thread!His tank was set up in 1971 and in this thread(started 2005) he had an idol himself.Great first hand owners info.
They said someone claimed 9 years with their idol!
The Moorish Idol Thread - Reef Central Online Community
It has like 115 PAGES dating to this month from 2005, so it could hold very good info!


----------



## mocha (Feb 2, 2014)

9 years!!!!! That gives me hope! Thank you for sharing the link... I am going to read it (or at least start it..) this evening. SOunds very interesting!

Oh, just for fun: I looked back at my notes for when I added Tiki. Surprisingly, (and I remember my shock now) my orange shoulder tang, Jeffery (named for Toys r us.. "don't wanna grow up... cause he has never completelychanged colors in 7 years!) were pals & would swim around together & sleep together. They still sleep together. The only challenge was from my Kole tang. AND my small napoleon yellow tail damsel ! *r2 I lasted for 3 days. I turned the lights down during that time & then all was well.

Thank you again!!


----------



## treliantf (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Mocha,
No, do not attempt to add a 2nd Moorish Idol. I had one for more than two years and you are probably going to be reaching that as well. I am going to publish on this subject as well. Stayed tunned!!


----------

